# ====>All WWE fans here<=====



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 10, 2007)

If u r wwe fan (I know u r) so plz post ur favourate wwe players here. No disussion about their fake issue(i.e. what we on wwe is fake wrestling). Discuss about favourite star too. So, start submiting now. My favourites are :-
(1). Who else except the Legend, The Phenom, The Deadman and Most Dominating player in WWE, *THE UNDERTAKER* (Mark Calloway),
(2). GOLDBERG (Bill Goldberg) and The Great Khali (cos he is an Indian),
(3). Brock Lesnar,
(4). Hulk Hogan,
(5). HHH,
(6). The ROCK,
(7). Unmasked Kane,
(8). Randy Orton,
(9). Shawn Michaels
(10). MARIA and Candice Michelle    These two winks r for both of them  
My body Look like Nunzio   but I want to be like Brock Lesnar  
 I ever wonder how they become so stronger with macho look.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

Where is Austin, John Cena and Batista ?


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think Batista and John Cena can even stand in front of these Legends. They have travelled a lot to come in this stage. And Batista and John Cena are still achieving. Sorry about Austin. I should have included him but anyway sorry for that . This is my favourite list.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

Triple H - Best Heel


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 11, 2007)

hhh best heel.
rocky-all time best entertainer.

hogan is all used up and body-builder who just got lucky with his carrier."Naitch" is the all time best wrestler.WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 11, 2007)

Bald, Bad-mouth & Beer.., what else do u need 

If it ain't him, I'm not interested.*gpang.magicn.com/fileupload/community/gallery/2005/8/16/StoneColdSteveAustinV.jpg
And that's the bottom line, coz I said so.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 11, 2007)

The Rock - People's champ


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 11, 2007)

@gaurav_indian
 Yeah his acting was superb. I have seen some of his matches anf I like him him more for his comedy acting than wrestling.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 11, 2007)

The Great Khali


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes *hitboxx* u r absolutely right. he frequently uses rough words and more hunger for bears. One more interesting thing, I saw a man fighting in the ring and I felt at first glance that he was goldberg(I call him GOLVEERU ,I was wondering whether Golveeru has changed his dress) but later I realized that he was AUSTIN!!! Many similarities between GOLVEERU  and Austin.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol.. Santino Marella.. Best acting... Hmm I also note tat I'm about 2 years late..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 15, 2009)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> hunger for bears.


 

Isn't it illegal to eat them.


----------



## thedragonrocks (Mar 15, 2009)

As far as entertaiment is concerned, nothing beats the Rock / Steve Austin, the comedy they make on stage was awesome... no one can beat that even today...! 

As far skills are concerned, I'm addicted to Brock Lesnar, even today I play using him everyday in Smackdown! Here comes the pain on PS2... he moves are amazing


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

thedragonrocks said:


> As far skills are concerned, I'm addicted to Brock Lesnar, even today I play using him everyday in Smackdown! Here comes the pain on PS2... he moves are amazing


Yup on HCTP Brock rocks... F5 was a Kick@$$ move too.. Too bad he was just brawn... couldnt talk if his life depended on it


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

Undertaker is the best for me. He is the Undead. He is the best.
By the way Batista is also my favourite. Shaun Michael scuks.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2009)

(1) THE UNDERTAKER 
(2) Rock
(3) Stone Cold Steve Austin
(4) Kane
(5) Shawn Michaels
(6) hardy boyz
(7) rey mysterio
(8) john cena


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2009)

The Undertaker (not that chooza from Sabse Bada Khiladi )


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

Whats up guyz , why ins't shawn Michaels ???

man he is ICON & the struggling wrestler  , with not much power and speed 

But his motive is to win !!!


----------



## thedragonrocks (Mar 15, 2009)

Undertaker is kick ass... but too bad, the current storyline make him lose to Vladimir Koslov... come on, the dead man doesn't lose just like that


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^ Y ?? is UNDERTAKER is human ok , he can loose or win 

UNDERTAKER and SHAWN MICHAEL  career has many lossing than their victory


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

Sab fix hoti hai.


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

*HHH*

the best heel ever!!!!1

and has the best entrance music!!!!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

I am just *WWE Chicks* Fan


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Trish Stratus.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 15, 2009)

John cenaz the best. He wrestles with style!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

mrintech said:


> I am just *WWE Chicks* Fan




 

Who u like ??

My heart is worth for "TORRIE WILSON"


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

be serious guys its all just acting all they ever do is the same things again and again


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> be serious guys its all just acting all they ever do is the same things again and again



Oh Oh , is n't  i never new wow


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Trish Stratus.


Yo! 


damngoodman999 said:


> Who u like ??
> 
> My heart is worth for "TORRIE WILSON"


Trish
Torrie

aur hai Naam Nai Maaalum


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Yo!
> 
> Trish
> Torrie
> ...



haan teri all time favourite "Chyna"


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

chyna is a tranny FYI


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan teri all time favourite "Chyna"


----------



## Coool (Mar 15, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Yo!
> 
> Trish
> Torrie
> ...



How can u forgot stephanie???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> chyna is a tranny FYI




But she is HOT and great in B ** ok


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

Coool said:


> How can u forgot stephanie???


+100


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

Coool said:


> How can u forgot stephanie???



Before marriage , she is the best 

After marriage , she is the worst


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> But she is HOT and great in B ** ok



you mean HE?

*www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/chyna_changes.jpg
see for yourself--------


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> you mean HE?
> 
> *www.goodplasticsurgery.com/archives/chyna_changes.jpg
> see for yourself--------




She just so much increased her muscle , so looking like a guy

 she is beautiful  , her name is joanie laurer

*img154.imageshack.us/img154/2821/joanielaurer.jpg


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

i know her name im just telling he/she is a shemale he/she should not be compared to other women in wwe he /she should not even be allowed in the womens team as he/she has great strenght than other women

talk about being a first women champ-------


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 15, 2009)

Test found dead


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah a pretty rude shock. The guy was a fine wrestler. Still remember his tag team duo with Albert. R.I.P.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

TEST = good wrestler 

one thing he just had relationship with the stephnie and stacy , who r best chicks in the WWE


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

Undertaker rocks. Beware of him.                     *www.33smiley.com/smiley5/baddies/14.gif


----------



## eggman (Mar 15, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan teri all time favourite "Chyna"



hahahaa


----------



## nix (Mar 15, 2009)

i used to like the old WWF... those days with bret hart, lex luger etc was great. it also more realistic those days. 
the shawn michals-razor ramon ladder match was a classic..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 16, 2009)

The flip side of WWE:

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/article2321031.ece


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 16, 2009)

*where the hell is the greatest beer guzzling, bad a$$ of all time, stone cold steve austin in that list?*


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 16, 2009)

Taker is undead man... he's 16-0 at wrestlemania... soon to be 17-0.. shawn micheals sucks....


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 16, 2009)

WWE is kind of pre-decided documentry, u can confirm it by viewing history of any "exciting" wrestler's page in Wikipedia. Undertaker always does a "undead" showmanship, and similarly many of them......ok forget wikipedia, watch RAW or Smackdown with FULL mind, nothing makes sense, the refree is hit "unintentionally" by a wrestler, and then his other buddy wrestlers come and beat the opponents...anything in WWE doesnt make sense...i was a big time fan before, but prefer boxing over it now


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

lulzers


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> WWE is kind of pre-decided documentry, u can confirm it by viewing history of any "exciting" wrestler's page in Wikipedia. Undertaker always does a "undead" showmanship, and similarly many of them......ok forget wikipedia, *watch RAW or Smackdown with FULL mind, nothing makes sense, the refree is hit "unintentionally" by a wrestler, *and then his other buddy wrestlers come and beat the opponents...anything in WWE doesnt make sense...i was a big time fan before, but prefer boxing over it now



*img17.imageshack.us/img17/14/4lpdppz2.gif


----------



## curious guy (Mar 16, 2009)

@damngoodman999 ^^^^^^^ thats what im talking about its all just acting all they ever do is the same thing again and again

do you agree?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 16, 2009)

^  that ones been around for quite a while now


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude who cares if its rigged... You don see a science fiction movie like star wars coz of its realism(absolutely nil) but becoz it's frikkin entertaining... Tat's y ppl watch wwe too.. and taker being undead.. well everyone knows tat's a bunch of crap, but it suits him a lot more than him being a biker..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
sorry fer the repost but actually wat i'm trying to say is tat dis is all a type of fanboyism(think tat's the spelling).. btw awesome pic there... guess 'capt charisma' off the mark a bit...


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahh they mention that its a movie.....but here they pretend its real....well why not, it is world wrestling ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ It is  professional wrestling dude,all pro wrestling matches are scripted.Better watch *mma *.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 16, 2009)

Mixed Martial art has certain rules and all the moves are basically taught. The rules that one uses have particular name and that is taught and practiced by masters. Each move is in a certain way in the mind of both the martial art fighters, the main game is about how, when and how fast they utilise it...
In WWE, their main aim is to entertain the viewers...Remember that old fat albino manager of Undertaker? Undertaker buried him under cement tar alive(shown on TV, after his match with Dudleys)...but actually the manager was changing profession, so in a way to do they built a story of burying alive, in Wikipedia its mentioned that people who were watching it right in the arena were shown that he is a dupe of manager and was later safely removed....
Well, their moves and all are similar, they use similar signatures....but it is totally different from Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Even though they are scripted, the moves that they perform contain a lot of injury risks. If you have paid attention to a lot of hardcore/steel cage/hell in a cell/TLC matches, then you'll know they end up very badly. Case in point, Mankind V/S The Undertaker in a Hell in a Cell match back in 1998 in the King of the Ring PPV event. That is one of the most brutal matches, I had ever laid eyes on. Undertaker had practically thrown Foley from the top of the Cell & he crashed right through the Spanish announce table. The fall didn't look fake at all. The crash looked very real. There have been countless other occasions I have seen Foley taking some serious beating, but this had to top them all. 

So what if it's for entertainment purpose, these wrestlers actually put their bodies on their line knowing the risk they have in it.


----------



## curious guy (Mar 17, 2009)

well they train a lot from the school level only the best end up on wwe getting paid a lot
others are in some less popular wrestling shows


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2009)

WWE FAKE !!!!! ( Proof ) 100% FAKE PEOPLE
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcN16bmkSWU


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Even though they are scripted, the moves that they perform contain a lot of injury risks. If you have paid attention to a lot of hardcore/steel cage/hell in a cell/TLC matches, then you'll know they end up very badly. Case in point, Mankind V/S The Undertaker in a Hell in a Cell match back in 1998 in the King of the Ring PPV event. That is one of the most brutal matches, I had ever laid eyes on. Undertaker had practically thrown Foley from the top of the Cell & he crashed right through the Spanish announce table. The fall didn't look fake at all. The crash looked very real. There have been countless other occasions I have seen Foley taking some serious beating, but this had to top them all.
> 
> So what if it's for entertainment purpose, these wrestlers actually put their bodies on their line knowing the risk they have in it.



What i feel is that the moves, winning and losing is decides......rest of the gore is outcome...
But one thing is for sure, whatever if it is real or not but these wrestlers have extremely good stamina to stand for fights as long as 45-50 mins


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 17, 2009)

Allrighty which is your favourite move? Mine is Goldberg spear.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

Stone cold stunner. PERIOD.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2009)

Undertaker VS Undertaker 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocWZWyd4NGs

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXf8yoipHA&feature=related


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2009)

i don't know why the wwe story writers have taken some lame story lines as 

1)lita's pregnancy
2)Making undertaker to many champion ship matches (if i remember correctly... it should be 6 times or something..)

in other hand  they have ran some wonderfull dramatic stories like

1)kane and matthardy dispute for lita... later lita kicking kanes @ss and joining with edge...

2) undertaker and brocklesner disputes...

3) kane and Shane McMahon  disputes...

4)brocklesner and bigshow cage collapse episode..

and many more. but i think the wwe has lost it's charm. don't know the reason.


----------



## krates (Mar 18, 2009)

trish video was the coolest one..


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 19, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> Even though they are scripted, the moves that they perform contain a lot of injury risks. If you have paid attention to a lot of hardcore/steel cage/hell in a cell/TLC matches, then you'll know they end up very badly. Case in point, Mankind V/S The Undertaker in a Hell in a Cell match back in 1998 in the King of the Ring PPV event. That is one of the most brutal matches, I had ever laid eyes on. Undertaker had practically thrown Foley from the top of the Cell & he crashed right through the Spanish announce table. The fall didn't look fake at all. The crash looked very real. There have been countless other occasions I have seen Foley taking some serious beating, but this had to top them all.


Good point mate.. check out Jeff hardy here *2.bp.blogspot.com/_IkM5wt-0EeE/R4xU02hccOI/AAAAAAAAADk/UELAdoCQ7Vo/s400/30+foot+swanton.jpg

check out the elevation.. that's gotta hurt... Ouch!!!


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 20, 2009)

seriously cant wait wrestlemania 25.

Money In The Bank Match w/: Intercontinental Champion CM Punk, Mark Henry, United States Champion Shelton Benjamin, Christian Cage, Finlay, Kane, and MVP.
- Triple H vs Randy Orton for WWE Championship
- Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker
- Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena for World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat Match
- Brother vs Brother: Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
- Diva Battle Royal with Divas from past and present, Winner will be named "Mrs. Wrestlemania". 
jbl vs rey mysterio for ic hampionship.
snuka,rowdy piper and ricky steamboat vs y2j handicap match

my predictions as follows
1.mvp=this guy deserves title shot
2.i hope randy orton wins.i simply sick of triple h just because he is son in law of vince
3.undertaker will win.no doubt.chokeslam will be sufficient to put hbk to sleep
4.edge retains the belt.no matter how much john tries it out to beat the odds but with vicky in edge corner will do anything for her husband.
5.some how i have feeling matt win win this one
6. i expect Michelle McCool to win simply she is hot and very competitive but cant leave out beth phoenix too aggressive and technical.
7.jbl will retain the belt.he lost twice but i will not expect it happen for third time.beside jbl has also lost couple of weight and looks in tremendous shape lately.
8.definately jimmy,steamboat and piper gonna win this one.something really wrong with y2j or raw scriptwriters.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 20, 2009)

nice predictions man...
but MVP now US champ(check out smackdown).. don think dey'll give both mitb and the US title... So ma prediction is christian or kane..
as for taker vs micheals me hope its 17-0 at the end but somehow me think micheals will win.. reason he's been in some really crap storylines lately and he's been getting the career push lately (eg, first to pin koslov) also tis being the 25 wrestlemania wwe will want something historic (and breaking of the streak will be more historic than its continuity) but still taker rocks.. 
also matt vs jeff it's an extreme rules match.. I think there will be some outside interference by say christian (who has had a history with the hardys) and it will turn out that matt was just pretending to hate jeff to lure out the real attacker (christian) and dis will lead (hopefully) to a triple threat (at backlash) for the mitb briefcase and (hypothetically) jeff should win.. now tat would be a story.... and nobody deserves the title shot more than jeff..


----------

